# new to beekeeping from southeast Mo



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome. Are you picking up your nucs in Farmington?


----------



## twill (Feb 21, 2013)

No.I was not aware of that possibility. Ordered mine from suppliers in state but it will be a much longer drive. Wish I had known. Is it to late?


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like it. Keep an eye on this guy. There is a guy in Dexter that raises queens if you need any later in the season.

http://www.missouribees.com/


----------



## twill (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks . I'll keep in touch with the supplier. There may be cancellations or a waiting list. This would have been soooo! much simpler . 3 1/2 hours simpler. I might have been late anyway. I just started planning this about 1 1/2 months ago.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Isabee's in South County is another. There was another bee supplier in Festus area, but he experienced a huge colony collapse this fall according to the local bee club.

There is a good club in you area, look them up. They will be of great help or drive to Jackson for ours. It meets every 4th Tues nite at 7.

http://www.www.isabees.com/


----------

